# first ever anavar cycle...log and pic,s updates.



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

i have anavar rohm 50 mg tabs .60tabs to a tub.doin this cycle with a mate of mine together

i will post a pic of them,when i received them,they had good sealage and looked the deal.

diet- is approx 1600-2000 cals a day,clean and strict

pct- im goin to get clomid for pct and a ratio of something like 50/50/30/30 this may alter just wont know till then

i will have a total of 90 tabs as i will share another pot with my mate.

im goin to run for 8 weeks!! something like this

wk1= 1x50mg tab, but i will prob break it into half,so that i can have a better balance,as opposed to chucking down the 1 tab,let me know what you think?

wk2= 75mg so a whole tab and half of another

wk3=same as wk 2

wk4= 100mg

wk5=100mg

wk6=100mg

wk7=75mg

wk8=50mg

this is based on 90 tabs,this totals to 88 i think,so just want to have enough for 8 wks,so this is how im goin to structure it

i hear the pumps can be kinda mad on var,so i have taurine too.

milk thistle,just to feel safe about it.

will post pre pics shortly,weighed today at 82kg but this is including heavy clothing will weigh at gym tomorrow


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## Bale (Dec 16, 2008)

best of luck! however for greater gains i think you would benefit from more cals matie!


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

yeah,i was thinking of this,as isnt var purposed for cutting anyways? so if i chucked more cals down,would it be pointless?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

didnt think u need to cut tbh pal . ur stripped as it is

But each to their own goal really, good luck to you


----------



## Rossco701 (Jul 2, 2011)

Boom, love it mate....


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

You look stripped mate...well done!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

If your that lean and your doing var, get the fcking cals down ya neck man


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

been at football training thanks for your replies so for better gains shall i up the cals?


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

good luck rossco


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

up at 7am! big toe feels like its been hit with a club hammer!! bruising is still coming out!! anyways, bowl of oats for brekkie, 1x50mg tab has been halved for now and the other for later.here we go!! swallowed!! darkside i am now in,gym at 10 oclock!


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

hey pal thsnks in advance for the comment,yes i realise more cals will be needed.so have to buy a different protein with carbs,this will fetch me another 500cals a day from here.and as you say add some more quality along the way.booze is defo off the list,water i drink in abundance anyway.did you say cranberry juice?


----------



## mrh (Jul 9, 2011)

good luck i look forward to seeing the results


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

also a pic of my legs,just so that if any differences can be seen clearly to the eye after cycle.


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

gym done,back and bi`s lat pulldown 3x8-9 70kg 9 at failure

bent over barbell rows 3x8 60kg

single dumbell row 3x10-11 36kg db

seated close grip rows 3x8 160kg 150kg x2

back still a bit sore from mondays deadlifts,so didnt want to hurt it anymore

bi`s close grip chins with added 5kg on waist 3x7 8 at failures

18kg seated db curl for 1 set! remaining 2 sets of 3.8-9 at 16kg

a couple more bi`s to do,just to get a good pump,did fell good,cant be sure if it were the var! surely not from this early.however session felt good,necked a bottle of qnt for good measure too!


----------



## Philly_1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Great i cant wait to see the final results !


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

. Taking other half of the tab at 2 this afo,keepin levels reasonably stabilized.


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

short burst at gym today did tris and traps

db shrugs 42kg 3x8-10

barbell upright rows 42.50kg 3x8-10

seated reverse flye 16kg and 2 sets of 18kg 8-10

weighted dips with 10kg 3x10 this is usually my max for this rep range

tri pulldowns 65kg 3x8-10

close grip 50kg 1 set 2 sets of 55kg 8-10

felt reasonably good today short n sweet at gym in and out,var 50mg today


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

hows the var going?


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

seems ok at the mo,been still running at 50mg ed only a few days in,have experienced a good pump yesterday,but cant be sure if it was var just yet.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I took me about 4 weeks to start to feel much from var


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

4 weeks in?? sounds a bit late into cycle,i want to run for 6-8wks,its my first,dont want to give my liver too much.tho some guys say they have run for a lot longer??


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

interesting to see when or if any strength comes in,i know roughly what i can do for 8-10 reps with weights,hope to see if that will improve.


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

6 days in,upping to 75mg ed,not sure if i felt anything at the mo.few more veins seem to be seen easier than i ever remember.goin gym sess on chest and tri.


----------



## jonny1990 (Jul 1, 2010)

keep pic updates for us mate after 2 weeks in so we can see some difference!!


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

Il update soon.only been 6 days,whilst on the plus side.i feel a bit stronger on particular things.


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

back and bi`s yesterday! seemed to have no fecking energy!! however,i managed heavier weights for seated dumbell curls,im only a small guy so 18kg for 3 sets of 7-9 was good,something i could not do before,so maybe more strength ??.everything else kinda stayed as it was for last back and bi`s.


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

Y.day trained traps,skipped shoulders due to a minor injury,shrugs was solid,good weight.upright row 50kg for 5,45kg for 7 rep.had a go at chest.warmed up,85kg for 7 90kg 4 rep, and 100kg for 3 rep.strength is up


----------



## Weakwilko (Mar 30, 2011)

Subbed. Looking forward to seeing your results as I'm going to start an Anavar only cycle soon (100mg ed, 6/8 weeks)

Good luck, and keep smashing it !!!


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

Had a sess today.just did chest and tri.chest felt good.nice pump.close grip tri managed 70kg for 6 reps.but 60kg can consistently get 3 sets of 8.could never do that before


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

couple of update pics 13 days into cycle


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

havent been posting as much,but havent really hit my legs hard for a while,so i did so on friday! leg curl was good! usually id struggle to hell at 65kg-this was a breeze at 80kg!! and leg press i usually did 160-180 this is now at 230kg! and also calf extensions shot up also.immense strength i feel,its amazing! 3 weeks an a bit into cycle 100mged now.keep em pumping


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

I can see a real change in your pics mate, your deffo packing on some beef!


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

cheers pal,goin to keep smashing it for another month


----------



## edinburgheire (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm starting an anavar cycle soon, thanks for updating these...


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

no prob


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow.You are making some good gains on restricted calorie diet.


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

loving the log mate keep it coming and hope you get the results your after !


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

cant resist a leg workout today!,well i were stricting to something like 1500cals a day,but a few of the guys said i were to benefit from consuming more cals,of which i have done.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

daniel_3855 said:


> love the rohms var i just finished my 12 week var cycle at 100mg or rohms and was the best cycle ive ever done, cut me up and added some decent mass, already planning my nextt var cycle next summer same as above but will be adding oral winny for the last 6 weeks cant wait. for now its bulking for me untill cycle starts... and ye you could do with 2000+cals get some beef on there.


12 weeks oral at 100mg ? you ok ? lol


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

sounds immense,for me ive just started 100mg for this week,prob see it through til end of cycle maybe taper down week or so before? not sure.overall im feeling good by this cycle


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

VEINS VEINS VEINS :w00t:


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

im 4 weeks and a few days in.veins are more noticeable yes!.i believe i look like an atlas when i tense my body!


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

daniel_3855 said:


> ye lol felt like my veins was going to pop but thats about it.


Crazy vains 

Running Test P + Var


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Great progress mate keep going


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Looking good in the pic update mate..some good lean mass there nice gains


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Looking good in the pic update mate..some good lean mass there nice gains


cheers pal


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

havent been able to go to gym since tues! so am goin in sat morn.will do traps and a bit of chest and tri,im unable to hit or isolate any shoulder routine,as ive a slight strained rotator cuff! so just want to get this cycle ended with minimal injury to shoulder.pct then rest up!


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

5 weeks in from wednesday.2 more to go.strength still there,not noticeably any stronger from what ive been for 3 weeks or so,but..all good.feel i have a bit more in me on chest press.but im scared to push the lil extra,as ive a minor shoulder injury!.so keepin an eye on that.


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

1 more week to go,then course finished.all good so far,feel great! no sides to note?.


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

finished var cycle today! 7 weeks at 75mg ed started out at 80.3kg and am now 85.5 "i didnt use the var for cutting or to hold onto muscle for mega cardio" just for the strength and for some lbm. very happy with strength gains,and some noticeable diffrences in body shape.like i said i were eating more than usual.so give or take any pounds fat etc?


----------



## jay631 (Oct 2, 2010)

Awesome thread Good luck dude looking good already


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

nice gains, do you have any before and after pics? what was your strength gains like?


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

im goin to look through a couple of pics of b4 and after now .post soon enough


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

this was my before pic


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

this pic was me just over a week or so ago.il try and get a later one.not much diff between those though


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

good stuff mate. did you not get bad pumps.. also if you were to go back would you do anything different?

im due to start next week 40mg for 8 weeks alpha pharma.

ill look out for more pics, looking good


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

these pics are like only a 3 or 4 days ago.


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

hi andy,tbh i got a good pump,but nothing that bad to make me stop my sets short.had some new veins appearing here and there too!.this was intended as my introductory to aas.and went for a milder approach.so if i was to go back to var,id prob run for 8 weeks at 100mg ed!.guess il try something harsher next time.some real meaty aromatizing aas lol


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

nice work ive got some anavar and debating if i run it at 70 ed ill get the gains along with upping sus levels or if i should run it slightly higher but don't wanna use it just because its there as it will last for future cycles

whats next for you now?


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

hi ojay,thanks pal.im prob goin to run a test e in november for 10 weeks.u prob can run the var at a higher amount,have no experience with any test tho


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

well i was hoping to keep the var a little lower and get the gains as test will be in there also


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

snds fair mate.just run it at a smaller dosage with test.prob wouldnt use any less than 50ed?


----------

